# Drawing for Canon Gear



## sanjosedave (Nov 12, 2014)

I follow Jeff Cable on FB. He photographs the Olympics, some motor sports, hockey and Bat Mitzvahs

Multiple vendors have provided him gear to give away, so there is a drawing


http://bit.ly/10XSeuD


----------

